# wow anyone get many postive comments on there ebike?



## windy7777 (2 May 2021)

ive spoke to more people in public about my ebike they all ask about it. im kind of shy so its kind wierd feeling


----------



## Stul (2 May 2021)

..yes a few people have asked, and seem generally interested. 

I love my e-bike and I am really pleased I decided to get one. We had friends over yesterday that were thinking about getting one. I explained to them that in my opinion you can't really compare them to a "non powered" bike, I consider them to be a mode of transport in their own right, (hope that makes sense!). 

They had a ride on ours, (first time they had "ridden electric"), and really liked them. We have the hub drive system and this seems to offer the most "natural" ride, (for us anyway!).

We are fair weather riders so they don't get much use over Winter and consequently we get "out of shape", however we still managed a "comfortable" 30 mile ride out the other day which we could never have done on our old "manual" bikes...enjoy the interest!


----------



## Drago (2 May 2021)

Some. Only had one negative 'cheating' comment, which stopped deadmin its tracks when I pointed out it wasn't even switched on and id still overtaken him on a steep climb.

I stop and chat to other ebike riders and we talk about each others steeds.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 May 2021)

Drago said:


> Some. Only had one negative 'cheating' comment, which stopped deadmin its tracks when I pointed out it wasn't even switched on and id still overtaken him on a steep climb.


I had that froma guy on a mountain bike one - he hadn;t realised it was an ebike but was trying to catch me on a long flat cycle track alongside a main road.
We got to a junction and had to stop and wait for the lights to change - so he caught me up
"Oh Thank God" he said "it's and ebike - i've just been feeling bad about not being able to catch you for the last mile or so - the motor explains it!"

Unlike you I wasn't mean enough to point out that the speed had been at about 18-19 mph the whole way - hence no motor as I was way over the cutoff speed.
If he had mentioned cheating I might not have been so kind!!!
and - of course - an ebike is WAY heavier than a normal bike - so this poor bloke on his fancy mountain bike had failed to catch an old fat bloke on a very heavy bike!!


----------



## Pale Rider (2 May 2021)

Pah, I could tell you Johnny come lately ebikers a thing or two about cheating remarks.

When I started ebiking in 2010 such remarks were relatively common, including a handful that were genuinely nasty.

Equally, I had a couple of compliments about my cycling prowess from roadies who didn't realise my steady, long climb or brisk pace on the flat was electrically assisted.

At the time, I was also new to cycling, so the apparent obsession of some cyclists about what the other bloke was doing baffled me.

Adverse remarks all but ceased three or four years ago when ebikes became more mainstream.

These days, it's more genuine interest, and even a few compliments when I'm on my Riese and Muller Charger with its Rohloff hub and other fancy bike bits.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 May 2021)

Huh - " Johnny come lately ebikers "!!!! 

I got my first ebike in 2011!!
I actually never got a single 'cheater' remark except for one bloke who saw me on the front at Rhos-on-sea and came over saying "is that one of those cheating bike - what's it like????"
which doesn't really count!
probably depends on the area - where I was at the time there were not that many serious cyclists - they probably all went to the mountains! Also most people had no idea what an ebike was so probably didn't even realise it had a motor


----------



## theboxers (6 May 2021)

Not had any negative comments on my road ebike. I have had a few enquiries about its use though and what I think of it.

For my use case it works well for me and the way I use it.


----------



## scoobs (6 May 2021)

Negative comments? I’m old, arthritic, tetchy and require an ebike to keep me active. It’s hilly where I’ve just moved to so, although not had any yet, I frankly don’t give 💩 if I do.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (26 May 2021)

I've been using mine daily for my 30 mile round trip hilly commute for 3 years and had a few negative comments, until I'm heading into a fierce headwind, when there is then a little line of bikes tucked in behind me. ;-)


----------



## Pale Rider (26 May 2021)

Hedgemonkey said:


> until I'm heading into a fierce headwind, when there is then a little line of bikes tucked in behind me.



I picked up a few friendly audaxers in similar circumstances when I was minding my own business on a ride in Lincolnshire.

So far, so good, but the real hard arse participant who passed the lot of us accused the riders behind me of cheating.

I think I must be the only ebiker who managed to get another cyclist called a cheat.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not an ebike but I know what you mean. I've found my Brompton is more sociable than I am. It's always getting me into conversations with people I'd rather not be talking to



Do not talk to the chopper riders. Under any circumstances…


----------



## ExBromptonMan (6 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not an ebike but I know what you mean. I've found my Brompton is more sociable than I am. It's always getting me into conversations with people I'd rather not be talking to


I have an Electric Brompton and have had no negative comments at all. I could spend more time talking to people about it than actually riding it!
I explain I use it as a form of physio for my new knee and assistance for the one that needs replacing and ride it, wherever possible with the power at zero and use the power only if I’m struggling with pain.
I realise that my name “Ex Brompton Man” isn’t really appropriate now but I don’t think I can change it.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jun 2021)

The trike often gets comments.


----------



## Brandane (6 Jun 2021)

ExBromptonMan said:


> I realise that my name “Ex Brompton Man” isn’t really appropriate now but I don’t think I can change it.


You can't.... But admin can, I think - if you ask them nicely!


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jun 2021)

Have they got a max speed? Saw a couple flying down a hill on Anglesey, Sagan wouldn't have kept up


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Have they got a max speed? Saw a couple flying down a hill on Anglesey, Sagan wouldn't have kept up



There is no upper limit to the bikes speed. Once the bike exceeds the assistance threshold, you're using gravity. Being heavier than normal bikes they pickup more speed


----------



## Drago (6 Jun 2021)

As a point of order, that's against the laws of physics. Leaving aside any differences in aerodynamics and rolling resistance, a heavy bike will gather speed due to gravity at the same rate as a lighter one.

The difference is that a moving heavy bike possesses more inertia so may roll further, but it will not roll any faster.


----------



## Landsurfer (6 Jun 2021)

My LBC seems to only sell hyper fast E-MTB types thay have no road speed governing but seem to be mostly used on roads ... 
Negative comment ? .... A MOTORbike is a MOTORbike ..
My wife loves hers ...


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> As a point of order, that's against the laws of physics. *Leaving aside any differences in aerodynamics and rolling resistance*, a heavy bike will gather speed due to gravity at the same rate as a lighter one.
> 
> The difference is that a moving heavy bike possesses more inertia so may roll further, but it will not roll any faster.


But of course we CAN'T leave aside those differences when riding... 

When I lost over 25 kgs in weight my speed freewheeling down local descents was dramatically reduced. If I bought a monster bike that weighed 35 kgs I would be tearing down those descents on it.



ColinJ said:


> Absolutely incorrect!  The reason that works on the moon is that there is no atmosphere. Once there is air, you get the concept of terminal velocity. The terminal velocity of a feather is very low, that of a cannonball isn't!
> 
> The force acting on a bike plus its rider down the slope of a hill is proportional to their combined mass, whereas the main force slowing the combination down is wind resistance which is proportional to their combined frontal area. As a cyclist gets heavier, his/her surface area increases only slightly for large increases in mass, therefore heavier cyclists can naturally go downhill faster. (I'm talking about simple fast descents, not technical ones where skill is required.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jun 2021)

Back to the original OP... I am in favour of the tech as it may get more people cycling. If the battery gave out into a headwind on a cold winters day, maybe not?


----------



## Drago (6 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> But of course we CAN'T leave aside those differences when riding...
> 
> When I lost over 25 kgs in weight my speed freewheeling down local descents was dramatically reduced. If I bought a monster bike that weighed 35 kgs I would be tearing down those descents on it.


But that is not your reduced mass making the difference. Its youre aerodynamic coefficient expressed as a ration to your mass that makes the difference. Eat a 50kg barbell (not advisable, you'll likely get the squirts) and maintain the same external size and shape and your peak velocity will be no higher than before.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> But that is not your reduced mass making the difference. Its youre aerodynamic coefficient expressed as a ration to your mass that makes the difference. Eat a 50kg barbell (not advisable, you'll likely get the squirts) and maintain the same external size and shape and your peak velocity will be no higher than before.


Sorry, but that isn't true!

If you take 2 identical table tennis balls and use a syringe to fill one with water, then drop them both from a great height you will soon see that. The water-filled ball will rapidly pull away from the air-filled one.

The gravitational force acting on the balls is proportional to their individual masses. They both have the same size and shape and are made of the same material so the air drag acting on them at the same speed is identical. (Drag is proportional to the square of the velocity, and all other factors are equal.) 

An object falling in air continues to increase in velocity until the drag force exactly opposes the force due to gravity - that is the object's terminal velocity. 

The terminal velocity of the heavier ball is higher than that of the lighter one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jun 2021)

Yep the heavier rider + bike combination will accelerate faster downhill than the lighter one. If in a vacuum then apart from dying their rates of acceleration would be the same.


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> As a point of order, that's against the laws of physics. Leaving aside any differences in aerodynamics and rolling resistance, a heavy bike will gather speed due to gravity at the same rate as a lighter one.
> 
> The difference is that a moving heavy bike possesses more inertia so may roll further, but it will not roll any faster.



I beg to differ, from actual ride comparison

. When coming down very long straight descent in Tenerife, I mean over a mile long, I sailed by two lighter smaller women riders, whilst on the huds. Other riders mentioned the funny scene of two women tucked aero as possible trying to hold my wheel whilst I cruised in a less aero position freewheeling.

Just watch the heavier professional riders leave the smaller climber types on descents.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jun 2021)

The physics backs it up as well. It’s not just anecdotes


----------



## Landsurfer (6 Jun 2021)

As a tall (6’ 2” ), fat, heavy guy ( 110kg + ) .... ... 
On the drop from the A9 / B9177 into Inverness the combination of my my mass AND .. my pear shaped, shape, allowed me achieve our highest WIMPS speed of 39mph.
It’s not just the mass, it’s the FPS (Fat Pear Shaped) aerodynamics that count...


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jun 2021)

From 10 years of ebiking, there's no doubt I gather pace more quickly on a freewheel descent than a pushbike.

Given that all other factors are roughly equal it must be the extra weight causing the extra speed.

Tandems are also known to descend like rockets, which again can only be due to the greater overall weight of the rig.


----------



## carpiste (8 Jun 2021)

After years riding a regular bike,both road and hybrid, I suddenly found myself old, fat and unhealthy after several surgeries. I got back to cycling by getting on an excercise bike then tried a steady ride on a hybrid. My Dog it was painful!
So I decided to get an e-bike and after 6/7 weeks in the saddle I feel more confident, fitter and more able to take on gentle slopes.
I`ve not been called a cheat and have only had interest about the bikes handling, efficiency and looks! Not one person has commented on the physics. 
I got to an age where, even if they did call me a cheat, I couldn`t give a monkeys! I cycle for my benefit not others and without the assistance from my hub motor I`m not sure I`d ever get bck out.
My advice? Forget the physics, ignore the doubters and enjoy


----------



## theboxers (24 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Do not talk to the chopper riders. Under any circumstances…


Especially this one


----------



## Boopop (25 Jun 2021)

I can't help but wonder how many people that consider eBikes "cheating" also think ICE/E vehicles are cheating too. To me it betrays what appears to be an opinion that cycling is only a hobby/sport and not a means of transport. Time to take the motor out of the car and go back to the only form of four wheeled transport that isn't "cheating"!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (25 Jun 2021)

Clearly riding an ebike at 15 mph with pedal assist doesn;t use as much energy as doing the same on e 'normal' bike
but so what???
if I go out on my ebike I generally just go faster with the same energy.
Hence I can go further and get to more places - which give me more incentive to go out as there are more route I can do in a reasonable time

If people want to get fit and burn energy then fine - I just want to go out in the fresh air and have an incentive to be active for a few hours a day. I could go for a walk and use the same energy - but I wouldn't go far and couldn;t get to as many places.

Of course I could put the bike (ebike or not) in my petrol powered car and go further - but how is that not cheating?


----------



## Punkawallah (25 Jun 2021)

Not likely to get one myself, but if an ebike gets someone off their arse then I’m all for them!


----------



## carpiste (25 Jun 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> Not likely to get one myself, but if an ebike gets someone off their arse then I’m all for them!


You`ve hit the nail on the head!
After loads of health issues I was turning into the couch potato and knew I had to get fit again. I have been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and now on a massive diet and getting out and about again. Already gone from 15 miles to 25 miles every other day, sometimes every day, so for me it`s been a blessing


----------



## welsh dragon (25 Jun 2021)

Quite a few people have stoped me and asked about it. Some say they have never seen one up close and personal, others didn't know you could get a folding Ebike, others ask how it works. Others like the look of it and come over to ask the usual questions.


----------



## AyJay (30 Jun 2021)

Punkawallah said:


> Not likely to get one myself, but if an ebike gets someone off their arse then I’m all for them!


You must be younger than me! I used to say this but I have got to an age when I need that little extra help at times. I have only just got it a few days ago but I have to say what a joy. It has made cycling fun again.


----------



## carpiste (1 Jul 2021)

AyJay said:


> You must be younger than me! I used to say this but I have got to an age when I need that little extra help at times. I have only just got it a few days ago but I have to say what a joy. It has made cycling fun again.


I`ve had mine 2 months and it gets even better! I love mine.
Joy and fun! Exactly


----------



## Biker man (29 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Some. Only had one negative 'cheating' comment, which stopped deadmin its tracks when I pointed out it wasn't even switched on and id still overtaken him on a steep climb.
> 
> I stop and chat to other ebike riders and we talk about each others steeds.


I have been asked many times about my ebike many people interested only one has said it's cheating it sounds so stupid cheating on QUOTE="windy7777, post: 6398322, member: 106238"]
ive spoke to more people in public about my ebike they all ask about it. im kind of shy so its kind wierd feeling
[/QUOTE]


----------

